# Diagrama de tv Daewoo modelo st-1407s



## guillermo escorcia (Oct 19, 2013)

colegas alguno de ustedes tendra el diagrama del tv daewoo modelo st-1407s ...


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 19, 2013)

Aquí diagrama Daewoo plus ST-1407S chasis JUC7.820.636

comentar si corresponde al TV en reparación..

Saludos..


----------



## guillermo escorcia (Oct 29, 2013)

respectivamente ese es el chasis ok. el inconveniente es que nesecito el renplazo del flayback .por que no encuentro el original que es de  referencia BSC60H 2


----------



## carmar2 (Abr 4, 2014)

emma22390 dijo:


> Aquí diagrama Daewoo plus ST-1407S chasis JUC7.820.636
> 
> comentar si corresponde al TV en reparación..
> 
> Saludos..



Necesito el manual del tv Daewoo plus  ST-1407



Buenas tardes estoy buscando el manua de servicio del
tv daewooplus modelo ST-1407 les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan prestar
carmar2


----------

